# Wsp Insurance



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2015)

I just received an email from WSP concerning an insurance policy for soapers - $275 a year.

https://www.handmadeinsurance.com/?mc_cid=b9c6d83e42&mc_eid=4da16a31a0

I haven't read the details yet.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2015)

I just read the details of the insurance policy.

First I need to see if I can cancel my Guild insurance & get a refund. 
I sell candles & they don't cover candles but I wonder if even by selling them if that disqualifies me for soap too.

There is also a clause about the _*"direct supervision"*_ of anything made. I wonder if this excludes bases of any kind.

I will call & get the details!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not available in CA yet... But I am looking forward to it coming!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2015)

lillybella said:


> I just read the details of the insurance policy.
> 
> First I need to see if I can cancel my Guild insurance & get a refund.
> I sell candles & they don't cover candles but I wonder if even by selling them if that disqualifies me for soap too.
> ...


 
The direct supervision is directed to those who have others making their products for them.  At least that's my understanding of it.  Most of us make our own stuff so probably doesn't apply to most.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 23, 2015)

I would be interested in seeing what actual quotes are.  $275 is the starting rate, but I am sure depending on factors it could be more.

Since I do not have a company and do not plan to sell for a while, I can not request a quote.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 23, 2015)

From what I understand, you do not need a company or to be selling your soap. It is to protect you if you are just giving your soap away or accidents that may occur.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 23, 2015)

lillybella said:


> From what I understand, you do not need a company or to be selling your soap. It is to protect you if you are just giving your soap away or accidents that may occur.



Well, the business fields are required for the app.  I guess I can just fill in something, but since I have not formed anything, I did not go beyond that point.


----------



## Aline (Mar 23, 2015)

Darnit. I applied and they said they are not offering the policy to residents of Hawaii. Why on earth don't they list what states are eligible.....


----------



## Aline (Mar 23, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Not available in CA yet... But I am looking forward to it coming!



I presumed you meant Canada but now I'm wondering if you mean California? If so, I wonder which states it IS available in......:-?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 23, 2015)

No Hawaii, no CA............what does the "U" in USA stand for again?


----------



## Aline (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumping this thread because I want to hear about other people's applications!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, Gent -- it is the united STATES of america, not "united america." 

While the federal gubment controls things that affect all states, each state controls its own internal activities -- just as an independent country does. Some laws within a given state can be quite different than laws in the neighboring state. A lot of Lousiana's legal system is adapted from the French model, for example, whereas much of the rest of the states' laws are based on the English legal system. 

Getting back to the matter in this thread, every state has its own laws regulating how the insurance industry can act within the state, so an insurance provider must apply to each state for permission to sell insurance. Some states have more hurdles to jump through, more restrictions, more requirements for disclosure, etc.

From what I'm seeing, here are the states covered so far: AZ CO IL IN MI MO OH TN TX VA WA.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aline said:


> I presumed you meant Canada but now I'm wondering if you mean California? If so, I wonder which states it IS available in......:-?



Woops, yup, I meant California. Sorry about that.


----------



## Aline (Mar 23, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Woops, yup, I meant California. Sorry about that.



At least I don't feel so left out now....


----------



## HorseCreek (Mar 23, 2015)

I put in my info, and these are the two options I got: 

*Option 1*

*Limits of Insurance*




 General Each Occurence Limit - $1,000,000
 General Aggregate Limit (Other than Products-Completed Operations) - $2,000,000
 Products-Completed Operations Aggregate Limit - $2,000,000
 Personal and Advertising Injury Limit - $1,000,000
 Damage to Premises Rented to You Limit - $300,000 Any One Premises
 Medical Expense Limit - $1,000 Any One Person
 
*$275*

Annual Cost 


                                        			                                                                                                                                                                          Continue to Checkout              		




*Option 2*

*Limits of Insurance*




 General Each Occurence Limit - $2,000,000
 General Aggregate Limit (Other than Products-Completed Operations) - $3,000,000
 Products-Completed Operations Aggregate Limit - $3,000,000
 Personal and Advertising Injury Limit - $2,000,000
 Damage to Premises Rented to You Limit - $300,000 Any One Premises
 Medical Expense Limit - $1,000 Any One Person
 
*$375*

Annual Cost


----------



## lillybella (Mar 23, 2015)

HSCG for comparison
http://www.soapguild.org/membership/insurance-faq.php

About the Insurance Coverage
How much does the insurance cost?

The insurance is included in the membership benefits for Professional Members. A Basic Professional Membership in the HSCG is $520.00 per year..

What is the coverage?

This is a Commercial General and Product Liability policy. The base limits are:

$1,000,000 General Aggregate Limit
$1,000,000 Products-Completed Operations Aggregate Limit
$1,000,000 Personal and Advertising Injury Limit
$1,000,000 Each Occurrence Limit
$300,000 Damage to Rented Premises Limit
$5,000 Medical Expense Limit
Business Personal Property coverage includes "miscellaneous property of a floating nature". It basically covers "tangible property you own or is in your care, custody or control", like when you go to a show or have items on consignment in a store. The limits are:

$1,000 Maximum payout per any one Item
$5,000 Total
$100 Deductible
Identity Theft coverage limits are:

$15,000 Aggregate Limit
$250 Deductible
.
Can the limits be increased?

Yes. Please see coverages and costs below:

Increased Liability - The insurance company offers an additional $1 million in coverage (making it $2 million total). The additional coverage is optional and is being offered because some fairs/shows and wholesale buyers require $2 million in liability coverage. When you sign up, you will be given an option to purchase the increased insurance. The cost is $55.00 per year.

Professional Liability - If you teach soapmaking in a professional capacity, you can get additional professional liability coverage that will cover you if a person claims that what you taught them caused damage or liability of some kind. The cost of the professional liability insurance endorsement is $135 per year.

Additional Business Personal Property Insurance - If you need additional property insurance (over the $5,000 already included) you can increase the limits. Up to $10,000 in coverage is an additional $75; up to $20,000 is $125; and up to $30,000 is $175. Higher amounts are also available, but that would require an application process. Contact Veracity Insurance if you want to increase your property insurance limits above $30,000..


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lillybella - thanks for the comparison info.


----------

